# Woohoo - New fishin' spots for everyone!!



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wife just said the Gates Mill dam failed!!
That just opened up a whole new section of river!!

Let's see, now the steelies can run all the way up too???


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Down town Chagrin Falls i would think.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah. That's what I was thinking.
There's probably a big pod of them right below the falls right now . . .


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah I heard that on the radio didn't think it was a catastrophic failure though.Should be a good thing can't wait to get a lemon custard at the popcorn shop in Chagrin falls and fish at the waterfall when I was a kid we used to pull out some monster smallmouth bass out of there. on a side note after looking at the river gauge I hope all are safe!


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2011/02/flood_waters_escape_gates_mill.html


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Wife just said the Gates Mill dam failed!!
> That just opened up a whole new section of river!!
> 
> Let's see, now the steelies can run all the way up too???


Just got the word too. Im thinkin at least south chagrin reservation


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

What comes first? The natural falls at "squaw rock" in south chagrin reservation or chagrin falls? Either way, I'm excited to fish some new water on the Chagrin!


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow, what a sight. Wish i had a good camera. It didn't even look like a a speed bump there, the water was so high. Will be interesting to see what is there when the flows receed. There is still alot of snow to continue some daily runoff that will prolong that somewhat. The steel will be hiding safely in peoples backyards in the meantime. I hope everyone stays safe from this and feel for the property damage also.:C


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Here is a link with before and after pictures of the TOTAL dam failure. Doesn't look like anything is standing. Yeah!

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/weather...iver-water-headed-downstream-into-lake-county


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Doesn't look like anything is standing.


Heck yeah! Looks like a clean sweep there.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ReelPower said:


> Here is a link with before and after pictures of the TOTAL dam failure. Doesn't look like anything is standing. Yeah!
> 
> http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/weather...iver-water-headed-downstream-into-lake-county


I didn't know they had a "dam operator". I would have applied for that job. I wonder what the pay is to watch water flow over a dam?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I would guess that the dam operator is now out of a job!


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

BobcatJB said:


> What comes first? The natural falls at "squaw rock" in south chagrin reservation or chagrin falls? Either way, I'm excited to fish some new water on the Chagrin!


 Just came back from a scouting trip to check out some of the new potential hot spots/honey holes access points etc.The chag does branch off at the Mile's rd bridge area,the part of the river that Squaw rock encompassess flows along river rd and seems to end around 422 don't know if the will jump the falls area and head up that far time will tell,I am convinced that they will be able and more then likely head all the way up to the popcorn shop falls area at any rate there is a lot of access pts and it will be fun fishing new water!
ironfish


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I just mentioned this to a friend. He said "yea until the replace the dam at Daniels park". He claimed that they are planning on doing this to help stop the spread of Lamprey. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

samiam said:


> I just mentioned this to a friend. He said "yea until the replace the dam at Daniels park". He claimed that they are planning on doing this to help stop the spread of Lamprey. Anyone know anything about this?


 Dood always a debbie downer in every crowd Thats been in the making for awhile,may happen may not just take a look at wisconsin 3.5 billion in the red man there cutting everything.the great state of Ohio 10-11 billion in the red I don't think they will be running out any time soon to fix the dam.Doesn't matter anyhow I'm sure the asian carp will be here before they fix the dam or maybe some terrorist will bomb the refineries in Saudia arabia driving oil over four hundred $$ a barrel or a fish virus will take hold in the great lakes that target steelhead only or you may choke too death on a meatball sandwich on the way to your favorite fishing holejust get out and enjoy what little time left you may have.....Im gonna go sort my sock drawer now.
ironfish


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am suprised that trash can at the gates mills dam survived! That thing must be bolted down!

And for a moment I was all excited about the dam being gone...then Samiam had to ruin my party...haha... j/k samiam. I would hope that man would stop building dams. We don't use if for power in these areas, and the fact they would try and stop a lamprey is funny. 

They should spend more time worrying about the Asian Carp.

-KSU

edit: Dang Ironfish beat me to the punch...haha!


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I wonder how many steelhead are going to be stuck in the canal when the cuyahoga resides. It would be pretty funny to see a guy fishing for stockers hooking a 30" fish.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ReelPower said:


> Here is a link with before and after pictures of the TOTAL dam failure. Doesn't look like anything is standing. Yeah!
> 
> http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/weather...iver-water-headed-downstream-into-lake-county


Just a little piece od dam. Didn'e see the rest of it.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll bet that the steelhead go up both branches since they are not afraid of shallow water when looking for spawning areas. The dam breach really opens up a lot more spawning areas for them!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

samiam said:


> I just mentioned this to a friend. He said "yea until the replace the dam at Daniels park". He claimed that they are planning on doing this to help stop the spread of Lamprey. Anyone know anything about this?


they should, it would be passable by steelhead....just like trout run, only trout run has a wood plank..


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

When you posted this, the first thing I thought of is "you mean we can go fish the parking lots now?" Haha. Its good that the dam is out, those new spots will full up immediately I bet!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

mother nature wins again but this time she lets us win with her!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

hold on I'm confused some of you are talking about steel going up the branches,thats after the Daniels park dam right?I'm pretty sure the river dosen't branch again above gates mills.Steel has been going all the way to the popcorn shop for a few years now I've seen guys catch them down there.The gates mills dam just opens water going into chagrin falls.Are we getting the two dams confused?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, it branches again.
One to Chagrin Falls, the other south past 422.
I didn't know steel were already making it to the popcorn shop.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Would love to see a pic of the dam site with the flow down if anyone gets out there before the rain starts up again!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh man I look stupid Iwas up too late when I replied to that,Ya It does branch again.The little known fact was some fish were making it over Gates MIlls during high water.Didn't belive it myself till a friend in Chagrin took me to a place below Popcorn shop and caught one.Be alot more there this year.Manistee strain seems to have alot more urge to fight upstream than the old london strain.Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> a friend in Chagrin took me to a place below Popcorn shop and caught one.Be alot more there this year.


Really. That's interesting . . .
[_dashes out door to get to Chagrin Falls before the rain . . . ._]


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Just joking. Wish I could. Stuck at work . .. ..


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

heading up to feeders to check them out before rain kills it,leaving in ten minutes will report back tonight.Spinning gear and fly equipment in tow so I can cover anything I find,Probably going to Hogback Ridge,Maybe Indian point.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

two and a half hours..two guys...one fish!That place looked like a war zone.Anyone familliar with mill creek isn't anymore!That whole stream got totally rearranged big time!Most change I've seen in one season on that creek in ten years!Anyone wan't more info shoot me a PM.The other bad news is water was a little high a stained pretty well and it's still raining,gonna be at LEAST a week!


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the report WestBranch...that creek has been bombed out three spring seasons in a row. Wild how fast it changes. Nice trout water still I hope.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

the first hole below the falls is long again and the beaver dam is HISTORY.The smaller slate falls down from there is also gone.Water now runs opposite bank into "S" curves.Log Jam and end of large hole before woods,still flows right past stairs only now it's a super fast chute instead of riffels.Still good water more spawning spots less pocket water.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

BobcatJB said:


> What comes first? The natural falls at "squaw rock" in south chagrin reservation or chagrin falls? Either way, I'm excited to fish some new water on the Chagrin!


The falls by Squaw Rock Picnic Area is on the Aurora Branch of the river, while Chagrin Falls is on the Main Branch. My thought is that steelhead will get to Chagrin Falls on the Main Branch, but much more limited to the falls at Squaw Rock on the Aurora Branch. This equals a new 8.35 miles of steelhead water, of which 4.0 miles, or half, is publicly accessible through Cleveland Metroparks South Chagrin Reservation (stats mapped using our GIS resources). Google Earth can also be a great aid in scouting locations of barriers. There is a much smaller natural falls on the main branch just downstream of the Main-Aurora branch confluence, but should not be much more than a speedbump for migrating steelies when water level is up, and should concentrate some fish below it under the right conditions. For more info, and a link to a map of South Chagrin Reservation, check out the Cleveland Metroparks fishing report at the following link (3/3/11 report): http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/ By the way, please be dilligent not to trespass off public property up there without written permission (that's the law).

Mike


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

samiam said:


> I just mentioned this to a friend. He said "yea until the replace the dam at Daniels park". He claimed that they are planning on doing this to help stop the spread of Lamprey. Anyone know anything about this?


I've heard from the DNR that the spread of the sea lamprey(so far, anyway) has not impacted the main stream of the Chagrin so the DP Dam may never be reconstructed.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bdawg said:


> I'll bet that the steelhead go up both branches since they are not afraid of shallow water when looking for spawning areas. The dam breach really opens up a lot more spawning areas for them!


I've seen them try to go up a feeder ditch on the chagrin that was 4" deep and I could step across without breaking my normal stride.


----------

